# CZ Shadow 2



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just what I needed another CZ? It was slim pickin' at the gun store, people are buying everything up. I figure I better buy it before it's gone. I only got to dry fire it, what an awesome trigger both in DA and SA.

Actually I bought two boxes of ammo the gun came along with it. Because of the ammo shortage they will only sell ammo to those who buy a gun. You can't blame them their shelves are practically bare. If they keep running out of inventory they may have to close until things get back to normal.

People from all over the state are scouring the gun stores for guns and ammo. I've never seen anything like this in my life. Before the virus and all the rioting the shelves were full. I just hope to Christ that these people vote as many are first time gun buyers. At least that's what I've been told by my friend who manages the store.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Back Feb, I considered buying one of these with the orange grips... I also looked at the steel framed Walther, and a few other comparable guns at the same time (a shop in San Antonio had all sorts of goodies). The CZ felt much heavier than I thought it would be...

In the end, I liked the $2k Glock 34 the best (I just didn't want a Zev Glock, so I'm going a different route now), as I am just not into heavy guns anymore... Back in 2008/09, I had a 9mm 1911 that weighed like 50oz. It was truly awesome, but heavy as hell... Now, I don't want anything heavier than the M9A3 I have.

But, the CZ was really well made and pretty awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I considered buying one of these with the orange grips...


I think Slugo posted a pic of a CZ with orange grips. I was not a fan.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I think Slugo posted a pic of a CZ with orange grips. I was not a fan.
> 
> GW


Well, we all have different tastes. Orange is my favorite color. But, it was essentially a black CZ Shadow with orange grips. You can change the grips if ya want. There were 2 or 3 different tiers of the Orange CZ - all the way up to $2k, when I was at that shop.

Gun was just too heavy for me now. I also considered that new Beretta steel framed gun. But, it's about the same weight. And, I am glad I skipped it. There are numerous reports of problems with that gun on various gun forums. At least the CZ doesn't have those issues.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Very cool. Back Feb, I considered buying one of these with the orange grips... I also looked at the steel framed Walther, and a few other comparable guns at the same time (a shop in San Antonio had all sorts of goodies). The CZ felt much heavier than I thought it would be...
> 
> In the end, I liked the the best (I just didn't want a Zev Glock, so I'm going a different route now), as I am just not into heavy guns anymore... Back in 2008/09, I had a 9mm 1911 that weighed like 50oz. It was truly awesome, but heavy as hell... Now, I don't want anything heavier than the M9A3 I have.
> 
> But, the CZ was really well made and pretty awesome. Congrats!


Thank you!!

Another impulse buy for me. The one with the orange grips lists for about $650 more. It's an upgraded Shadow 2. I've yet to see one anywhere only pictures. The only difference that I know of between the two is that the one with the orange grips has a barrel and bushing set up similar to a 1911 and has tighter tolerances. The Shadow 2 has a fixed bushing. According to what I've read the one I have gets 1 1/2 inch or better groups at 25 yards. It was designed for IPSC competition.

The all steel CZ is indeed a hefty gun. Fully loaded it weighs 3 3/8ths lbs. My steel framed Walther Q4 comes in at exactly 3 lbs. fully loaded. That translates to about 54oz and 48oz respectively. My Glock G30 .45 fully loaded with a 13 round magazine comes in at 2 1/2 lbs. or 40oz.

The Walther Q4 has got to be the best made gun that I own. It's every bit as nice as my Wilson EDC X9 maybe even better. Not bad for a gun that lists for $1,400 considering that the Wilson lists for around $3,000.

If you're ever in the market for another Glock you may want to look at Shadow Systems products. they're made right there in your home State of Texas. I've got an MR918 based on the G19, awesome little gun. I just wish they would make a 45 based on the G330? The MR918 is no longer in production, it's replacement is the MR920.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, that store in San Antonio had one of those Shadow System guns. Back in Feb, I didn't know anything about those guns. Now, after getting my first Glock in a long time back in March, I've been doing a lot of reading on them. They do look pretty cool. 

That store had 3 different Orange CZ variants. After leaving that store, I looked at the CZ website, and that store had variants that were not on the website (I think the website showed 2 variants, not 3). They did have the highest CZ orange model too... The one with the bushing you were talking about... 

The Q4 was not out yet (back in Feb) - but the Q5 was. The slide is a little longer on the Q5, and I checked that out. I did see several people on Youtube claim that there was an area on the left side that rubbed their right thumb as they shot the Q5. 

At the present time, I just don't care for anything heavier than my M9A3. 

After I get that Taran Tactical gun back... Maybe I'll look at a Shadow Systems gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, that store in San Antonio had one of those Shadow System guns. Back in Feb, I didn't know anything about those guns. Now, after getting my first Glock in a long time back in March, I've been doing a lot of reading on them. They do look pretty cool.
> 
> That store had 3 different Orange CZ variants. After leaving that store, I looked at the CZ website, and that store had variants that were not on the website (I think the website showed 2 variants, not 3). They did have the highest CZ orange model too... The one with the bushing you were talking about...
> 
> ...


The CZ Shadow 2 is my sixth CZ, I still have them all. Now they've got an Accushadow 2 that takes the Shadow 2 Orange up a notch, it sells for about $140 more. They also have a SA only version as well. I don't see what for as the Shadow 2 can be utilized as both? You can carry it cocked and locked (condition one) like a 1911 or hammer down for DA/SA. However you can not engage the safety while the hammer is down. It's only for condition one.

I might have bought the Shadow 2 Orange if they had one. But I really like the looks of the two tone urban grey model that I bought. Not only that but I don't think that I could justify the extra $650 or so price over the Shadow 2. After all they are basically the same gun. They also make a Tactical Sport Orange that's SA only that lists for about $150 less than the Shadow 2 Orange.

I went to their website for the above information. They've got so many different models of the same basic guns that it's hard to keep track of them all. I do love my CZ's though otherwise I wouldn't have bought six of them.

Yeah, I was eyeing the Q5 and was about to buy one but then the Q4 came out and I went with that one instead. I just wish they'd ported the slide like on the Q5 that would look pretty cool. Who the hell knows I may get the urge and buy a Q5 too? Somebody stop me before I go broke! I guess that's okay as I don't drink, never smoked or use drugs. At least I've got something to show for it. I'm just a boring son of a bitch that's into cars and guns.

I don't have an issue with the weight of an all steel gun. I usually carry them in a shoulder holster. Fortunately for me I'm 6 ft. about 175 lbs. and physically fit. I can carry and conceal a large heavy handgun or two with ease.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just got a nice set of all brass grips for the Shadow 2.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice!


Thank you!

I just hope they don't tarnish too easily.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just hope they don't tarnish too easily.


Pretty sure those are anodized, but who knows.

You could probably treat them with a clear coat of some sorts.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Pretty sure those are anodized, but who knows.
> 
> You could probably treat them with a clear coat of some sorts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No, they are indeed solid brass and are considerably more expensive than the aluminum ones. The gun came with anodized aluminum grips. They weigh about 6 oz. which is about 3 times heavier than the aluminum grips. They make an all steel heavy gun even heavier. Which is their intended purpose. As the Shadow 2 is one of CZ's competition guns.

If they start to tarnish I'll just remove them and use some Brasso on them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, like I said before. I came close to buying one back in Feb, but decided I didn't want such a heavy gun. Otherwise, they are very nice


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...As the Shadow 2 is one of CZ's competition guns.
> 
> .


Wow!?! I HAD NO IDEA CZ even MADE competition guns!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Wow!?! I HAD NO IDEA CZ even MADE competition guns!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


CZ's have been very popular in USPSA & IPSC Production Division events. Of the six CZ's that I own you can feel the difference in both the trigger and build quality. I'm not into pistol competition though. Despite the guns extra weight I will carry it. I've been carrying it in a shoulder holster since I bought it along with my Walther Q4 another heavy all steel gun. So far the extra weight doesn't bother me. There's just something nice about the feel of an all steel gun.

Although I haven't fired it yet because of the fire restrictions it's probably like firing a .22? Which makes it ideal for competition. I've watched people firing them on some of those Youtube video's and it looks like there's hardly any muzzle flip even under rapid fire.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, like I said before. I came close to buying one back in Feb, but decided I didn't want such a heavy gun. Otherwise, they are very nice


I weighed it, fully loaded with 18 rounds of 124 grain Speer Gold Dots along with the brass grips it's over 3 3/4 lbs. or 62 oz's to be exact. The same as my 7 1/2 barrel Ruger Redhawk fully loaded. The Walther Q4 loaded with 15 rounds of the same ammunition weighs 3lbs. or 48 oz's right on the nose.

However I've often carried .44 Magnum revolvers loaded with shot loads along with a .45 and water on hikes out into the desert. Carrying a heavy gun or two is something I've become accustomed to.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to have a very heavy 9mm Full Rail Springfield Custom Shop Operator with a bull barrel. Most accurate handgun I'd ever shot. But damn was it heavy (this was back around 2008-09).

Now, I find that I don't like anything heavier than my M9A3... That's why I'm going the Taran Tactical route on that Glock 34. I like the lighter weight, but I wanted something nice.

But yea - those guns you have are nice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I used to have a very heavy 9mm Full Rail Springfield Custom Shop Operator with a bull barrel. Most accurate handgun I'd every shot. But damn was it heavy (this was back around 2008-09).
> 
> Now, I find that I don't like anything heavier than my M9A3... *That's why I'm going the Taran Tactical route on that Glock 34. I like the lighter weight, but I wanted something nice.*
> 
> But yea - those guns you have are nice.


*That's an awesome looking gun. *

I'm sure that you'll be more than happy with it. I know I sure as hell would. But then again there's very few guns I've not been happy with.

My biggest "9" dimension wise is the Sig P320 V Tac shown with a 21 round magazine. My smallest is the Sig P365 with a 10 round magazine. Obviously and by far the CZ Shadow 2 is the heaviest. Sig makes a Legion version of the P320 with a tungsten infused polymer frame which is supposed to be as heavy as steel?

The P320 V Tac weighs next to nothing. So far I've put quite a few rounds out of it, there's very little recoil as is out of such a light gun. Even the P365 doesn't kick that much for such a small piece. I'm anxious to see how the CZ Shadow does for such a heavy gun. This one's got to be the heaviest pistol that I own and it's only a "9".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. I keep watching videos on it. It is gonna be a long 6 month wait for it to come back...

Yea, I looked at that nice version of the 320 too, but I have smaller hands and the grip was too big. I did not want to have to buy it and then order a smaller frame.

I will say that recoil on those heavy 9mms feel almost like shooting a 22. So, congrats.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Just what I needed another CZ? It was slim pickin' at the gun store, people are buying everything up. I figure I better buy it before it's gone. I only got to dry fire it, what an awesome trigger both in DA and SA.
> 
> Actually I bought two boxes of ammo the gun came along with it. Because of the ammo shortage they will only sell ammo to those who buy a gun. You can't blame them their shelves are practically bare. If they keep running out of inventory they may have to close until things get back to normal.
> 
> ...


Makes sense for the new gun purchases to have available ammo. 
Sounds like a great line of defense for those who might need permission before buying a new gun.

" Honey, I bought some Ammo and they threw in a pistol for free, The Ammo was 600$ for two boxes "


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Thanks. I keep watching videos on it. *It is gonna be a long 6 month wait for it to come back...*
> 
> Yea, I looked at that nice version of the 320 too, but I have smaller hands and the grip was too big. I did not want to have to buy it and then order a smaller frame.
> 
> I will say that recoil on those heavy 9mms feel almost like shooting a 22. So, congrats.


*That's the tough part.* It's too bad they don't just make the upper slide assembly? It looks like they re-machine and refinish your original slide and stipple the frame along with an action job?

The action job is pretty easy as the parts are readily available. For the most part that's just changing out the connector adding a lighter trigger and firing pin safety spring along with polishing out all of the contacts points. I also rounded out and polished the firing pin safety plunger or you can buy one's that already come that way. Doing an action job on a stock gun keeping all of your original parts shouldn't take more than two hours.

I've done that to all of my Glocks and its made a world of difference. I swapped the polymer triggers for aluminum one's. However just changing the trigger shoe does not improve the action.

As I've mentioned in a lot of my posts Glocks are about the easiest and simplest guns to work on. There's really nothing to them. What you'll really be paying for is all of that machine shop, stippling and refinishing work. From the pictures it looks like they do an outstanding job and create one awesome pistol from the one you send in. Well worth the money. As with any custom gun it will more than likely go up in value as you won't find these sitting on your dealers shelf that's for damn sure.

My only regret with the CZ is that other than changing the grips and polishing the barrel hood there isn't anything else that I can change or do to it? A boring gun for sure.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Makes sense for the new gun purchases to have available ammo.
> Sounds like a great line of defense for those who might need permission before buying a new gun.
> 
> " Honey, I bought some Ammo and they threw in a pistol for free, The Ammo was 600$ for two boxes "


Damn, that's kinda' what happened to me, except my wife was there too. I walked into the gun shop intending to buy some ammo when the manager told me that a gun of my choice comes with it. I said how much do you want for the ammo? The CZ caught my eye and he said $1095 for the ammo and $50 for the pistol. He did give me my frequent flyer miles and threw in a nice $60 leather holster for free.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> *That's the tough part.* It's too bad they don't just make the upper slide assembly? It looks like they re-machine and refinish your original slide and stipple the frame along with an action job?
> 
> The action job is pretty easy as the parts are readily available. For the most part that's just changing out the connector adding a lighter trigger and firing pin safety spring along with polishing out all of the contacts points. I also rounded out and polished the firing pin safety plunger or you can buy one's that already come that way. Doing an action job on a stock gun keeping all of your original parts shouldn't take more than two hours.
> 
> ...


Yea. But, as he gets more popular, the wait is longer and longer...

You used to just be able to buy the gun already done up. But, everyone has been sold out of them all year (even before covid). I think they can't keep up with the guns being sent in. So, the places that have the complete gun are always out of stock...

I like their 2011 Combat Master, but the thing is like $4k... The Glock 34 Combat Master will have to suffice


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea. But, as he gets more popular, the wait is longer and longer...
> 
> You used to just be able to buy the gun already done up. But, everyone has been sold out of them all year (even before covid). I think they can't keep up with the guns being sent in. So, the places that have the complete gun are always out of stock...
> 
> I like their 2011 Combat Master, but the thing is like $4k... The Glock 34 Combat Master will have to suffice


I was always under the impression that the only guns they had were customer's guns that were sent in to be customized by them? I've never seen one on any dealer shelves or at any gun shows so far, and I've been to a lot of them. Whereas Shadow Systems is a gun manufacturer that started out making custom Glock parts. About the only thing they didn't make was the serialized receiver. So they figured why not make the entire gun? I believe that Zev Technologies now makes their own guns as well.

That's why yours will more than likely appreciate in value. That is if you ever decide to sell it. After all you are the one who had to first buy a G34 then ship it out and put up with the wait. A lot of people don't want to do that. They'd rather just walk into a gun shop and walk out with it at the same time. It's all about supply and demand. People will pay a premium for not having to wait.

I've always felt that when the shit hits the fan and we may not be too far from that if the Democrats take control come November. Guns and especially ammo will be more valuable than gold. You can't use a bar of gold to defend yourself that's for sure.

When all of this covid bullshit first came out and the supermarket shelves were practically bare. That was a real eye opener. Biden has already suggested shutting the entire country down for an indefinite period of time until the virus is completely eradicated. If that were to happen people would be trampling all over each other for the most basic of items. Desperate people will do desperate things. Guns and ammo especially if there are shortages of them can easily be bartered for other goods and services. They could become another form of currency.

Especially ammo as it's easier to stock up on large quantities and exchange. You could trade somebody two rounds for a loaf of bread. At that rate 10,000 rounds could feed you for a long time. A gun is of no use without ammo except to club someone over the head with.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, Omaha Outdoors sells them - I saw them in one of the Taran Tactical vids and looked at their website afterwards. I think one other online website has them too (but are also out of stock). And, the Taran Tactical website has a spot for firearms for sale. But for several months, there are no Combat Masters listed there.

A shop I went to in San Antonio (back in Feb) had several of the higher end guns I mentioned before. They had a Zev Glock 34 for $1999. I played with it just to give me an idea of what the Taran gun would feel like. They told me that that have had Combat Masters before, but that they sell immediately.

After playing with all of the cool guns they have (tons, and tons of high end 1911s), I found I liked the feel of the customized Glock 34 the best... I was not that familiar with Zev at that time - but I had read many negative comments about them... More recently, I've read a lot more about them and still see lots of people complaining... So, glad I didn't buy that one I saw...

I will say that the Shadow Systems guns look pretty cool, though. They had 2 of them at that store too. I could see myself trying one of those later maybe...

Yea, on Gunbroker, people are selling the Combat Masters them for more - for people who do not want to wait 6 months. And, the $4000 2011 Combat Masters are selling for $5-$6k (or more) on Gunbroker for people who do not want to wait.

I actually was going to wait until Jan or Feb to send off theat Glock 34 to Taran Tactical. But with the upcoming election, and the 6 month wait... I decided to do it now. Who knows what will happen if Trump loses.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just visited Florida Gun Exchange, pallets of ammo, stacks of ARs. 
I was undecided, almost picked up an M&P AR . 
Think I'm leaning towards the Glock 17 for capacity (home gun)
The choices were to many.

But the place was very busy. 

I did notice many first time gun buyers 

Every gun imaginable is available.
Ammo is expensive.
1000 rounds of 223 was 699.$


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool. The 17 is a nice gun... I have the 19 and 34 - don't really need a 17, but will probably pick one up next year 

Yea - that ammo is expensive


----------

